
Best Books on Personal Finance - read_bamboost
https://www.bamboost.com/best-personal-finance-books
======
ziddoap
> "an expert-written guide"

What expert? It's just a list of the top and recommended books from Amazon in
the Personal Finance category with a near-0 effort of summarizing outside of
telling me what rating it has on Amazon.

> "You're a "millenial" looking for a step-by-step practical handbook for
> achieving financial success"

Expert opinion...

Why not tell me about the book itself, specifically _why_ Personal Finance
Book 1 is better than Personal Finance Book 457 or Personal Finance Book
205,249

